# Green Day - American Idiot



## Whitebull_1992 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute :-)

Ich suche das Musical von Green Day - American Idiot

Entweder als Video iwo online, oder als DVD zum kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe mit kann jemand helfen

Danke schonmal


----------



## Ennia (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Da bist du wohl noch etwas früh dran. Auf utube gibts erstmal nur Ausschnitte. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann war die Uraufführung doch grad mal im April, oder? Jedenfalls will Tom Hanks das Stück nun verfilmen, falls du das noch nicht wusstest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das kommt aber sicher erst 2011 oder gar 2012 in die Kinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

